# Any recommended print shops with low minimum orders?



## Creative Pile (May 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

We are looking for a screen print shop that will print small quantities of 2-15 tees. I understand it might not be cost effective to do small quantities for printing companies but I am curious if there are any. We have clients that have small business and only need a few.

I know there are companies like zazzle and cafepress but I would like to know if there are any other new up & coming online printers that can deal with smaller quantities. 

I am open to ordering digital printed tees. Has anyone seen the quality of digital printed tees? How do they look after a wash?


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

If you are looking for 2-15 you will probably find that DTG is the way to go as you can have no-minimums and unlimited colors. The quality is good and a great alternative to screening a ton of shirts. The best way to get started is get one of your own designs printed DTG to review the quality.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Although nice I personally won't sell a DTG shirt. I have one from almost every manufacture from shows and unless gental care is given they don't hold up like a screen printed shirt. The only way I can get them to last like screen printing is to wash inside out and either not dry at all or dry till just damp and then hang. I don't want to depend on a customers washing habits.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Creative Pile said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are looking for a screen print shop that will print small quantities of 2-15 tees. I understand it might not be cost effective to do small quantities for printing companies but I am curious if there are any. We have clients that have small business and only need a few.
> 
> ...


 Custom Ink.com has a 6pc. min.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

sben763 said:


> Although nice I personally won't sell a DTG shirt. I have one from almost every manufacture from shows and unless gental care is given they don't hold up like a screen printed shirt. The only way I can get them to last like screen printing is to wash inside out and either not dry at all or dry till just damp and then hang. I don't want to depend on a customers washing habits.


I agree.....


----------



## basement_kid (Dec 9, 2007)

What's their budget? =]


----------



## mydtg (May 20, 2014)

if DTG, u can try my service. email me mydtgprintatgmaildotcom


----------



## stevemib (Apr 17, 2014)

Creative Pile said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are looking for a screen print shop that will print small quantities of 2-15 tees. I understand it might not be cost effective to do small quantities for printing companies but I am curious if there are any. We have clients that have small business and only need a few.
> 
> ...


Give these guys a shout. They can do singles you just pay for the screens and they will hold them and print as you go.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/smckee21.html

Good luck!


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

When I need to do small orders, I will either use my GCC Expert 24 LX and cut the designs. Or, I will use my Brother laser printer and Image Clip paper.


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

I can offer you screen printed or digital with no minimum, i can give you our standard friends and family discount which is $8.00 per shirt screen printed or $6.00 per shirt digital, free shipping. If you go over 20 shirts i can drop each price by another $0.50 each per.

Our digital come with a 100 day guarantee we will replace it if it washes off, in 3 years of business we have not had it happen yet.

i can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## Footpd (Dec 20, 2007)

We will screen as little as one shirt and often do. We find it a great way to earn some ones business. The cost shows the low quantity, but there are some that want the quality of screen printing and willing to pay the price. Work up your costs and make money/customers.


----------

